# I'm new and I need advice.



## spegg (Jun 16, 2011)

Hello all,
I am in need of some advice with regard to my home theater system. I bought a Phillips Hts3450/37 system. It worked really well until I moved to where I live now. In transit the interconnect cable got lost. 

My system has five speakers and a sub-woofer. the speakers all connect to the sub-woofer and then the interconnect cable goes into the DVD unit. The connection spsot on both the sub and the DVD look like a serial port connection. 15 pt, I went to Radio Shack and they tried a video cable which got my 4 channels and no sub-woofer. I was told that the cable might be proprietary and so I went to Phillips for help. Of course they no nothing and transferred me to India where I got another run around. It was suggested, by the India lady to try Google for an answer, which, in turn, listed Home Theater Shack. I thought I would give it a try. 

Anyone know anything about this system and is there a solution, since I can't find a cable? 

Thanks in advance, everyone


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum. Stick around, i'm sure someone will help. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

Welcome to Home Theater Shack! :wave:

Maybe someone with one of these units can come to your rescue, but it seems that the item you need (part # 242207600654, CABLE MAIN UNIT TO SUBWOOFER ) is no longer available.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Is this the cable you need?









How many pins were on the cable that you tried?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Welcome to HTS. It really is unfortunate that so many Home Theater in a Box Systems use Cables that are completely specific to that System whereas Standalone HT Components are Designed to be used with multiple Manufacturers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## spegg (Jun 16, 2011)

That would be the one. The radio shack cable had 15 pins on each end. Only part of the audio got through.


----------



## spegg (Jun 16, 2011)

Sorry, meant to answer Mike. Yes tyhat is the one. 15 pins


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

All I could find was the pin out designation of the pins in the cable, pins 7 and 8 control the subwoofer.

http://www.fixya.com/support/t4554472-pinout_15_pin_audio_connector_philips

Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome to HTS

Cheers,
Bill.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2011)

Maybe you could check ebay, or craigslist for the cable. Keep looking and you just might find it. I lost the remote to my CD player for the better part of a year after moving and then found it in a cigar box.


----------



## RonnieT205 (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm in the same boat. I lost my interconnect cable in transit to a new home. Did you ever find the interconnect cable online anywhere? If so, please let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## tklein1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

you need to order a db15hd straight thru cable. the following is available from WINFORD
-------------- ------------------------------ ------- --- -------
EXT15HD-6 DB15HD Extension Cable, Male-F $4.25 1 $4.25
MGC15HDM DB15HD Male-Male Mini Gender C $2.99 1 $2.99


----------

